# JavaFX. TargetDataLine Volume



## Mirco.K (27. Januar 2019)

Hallo.
Ich bin grade dabei ein Audiobearbeitungs Programm mit JavaFX zu schreiben!
Nun bin ich vr einem Problem und brauche eure Hilfe.

Mein Problem:
Ich möchte die Dezibel meiner TargetDataLine solange ausgegeben bekommen wie ich auch aufnehme.
Also es soll so zu sagen Ausschlagen so bald ich ins Mikrofon spreche(Siehe Bild).

Danke für jede Art von Hilfe!


----------

